#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Srinagar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

NIT Srinagar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities 
*
NIT Srinagar Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*NIT Srinagar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Srinagar Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Srinagar Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
90633

*OPPH*
751793

*OB*
283308

*OBPH*
290928

*SC*
256275

*SCPH*
577999

*ST*
213301

*STPH*
NA





*NIT Srinagar Branches In Engineering:*
Applied MechanicsCivil EngineeringComputer ApplicationsComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation Technology
*NIT Srinagar Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
* Sr. no*
* Particular*
*Amount*

 1
 Cost of fee
Rs. 100.00

 2
 Admission fee
Rs.500.00

 3
 Mess reserved fund
Rs.400.00

 4
 Crest & Tie
Rs.250.00

 5
 Cost of syllabus
Rs.100.00

 6
 Cost of indention card
Rs.050.00

 7
 Cost of exam card
Rs.030.00

 8
 Sports/Registration & Eligibility fee
Rs.360.00

 9
 Cost of exam from
Rs.020




*
(B) Refundable (One Time only )*
*Sr. NO*
* Particular*
* Amount*

 1
  Instt Caution Money
  Rs. 500.00

 2
  Mess Caution Money
  Rs.500.00

 3
  Hostel Caution Money
  RS.300.00

 4
  Library Caution Money
  Rs.500.00

 5
  Total
 *Rs. 1800.00*




*
(c) Semester Fee (Non refundable)*
* Sr. no*
*  Particular*
* Amount*

 1
  Tuition Fee
  Rs. 17,500.00

 2
  Hostel Rent
  Rs. 450-00

 3
  Water & Electricity charges
  Rs. 400.00

 4
  Students Welfare fund
  Rs. 250.00

 5
  Library admission fee
  Rs. 200.00

 6
  Games & other fee
  Rs. 200.00

 7
  Recreational facilities
  Rs. 200.00

 8
  Development Charges
  Rs. 400.00

 9
  Red Cross fund
  Rs. 030.00

 10
 Mess Establishment fund
  Rs. 200.00

 11
  Laboratory Charges
  Rs. 200.00

 12
  Examination fee (per semester )
 Rs. 1000.00

 13
 Total
 *Rs. 21,030.00*





*NIT Srinagar Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 11,000/- Per Year.

*NIT Srinagar Engineering Placements 2012:*
*S NO.*
*Company*
*Civil*
*Mech*
*Electrical*
*ECE*
*Chem*
*Mett*
*CSE*
*IT*
*Total*

*01*
Aricent Group



01


04
03
08

*02*
Samsung



04


04

08

*03*
Capjemini India


01
06

01
08
05
21

*04*
Tata Motors

07


01
01


09

*05*
IOCL
02

03





05

*06*
Infosys


03
25
01
01
07
06
43

*07*
HCL


03
07


07
05
22

*08*
TCS Limited
05
04
09
05


07
04
34

*09*
Carborundum (online)

01


01
01


03

*10*
SISO (Samsung)



02


04
03
09

*11*
L&T

03
04





07

*12*
Wipro Tech
03
09
07
02
01
01
03
06
32

*13*
SEL (Samsung)






12
13
25

*14*
Mahindra & Mahindra

02





02
04

*15*
Tata Autocom

05






05

*16*
Simplex
05







05

*17*
Coal India Ltd.

12
12
07
05

10

46

*18*
DEL



04


01

05

*19*
NTPC

02
02
01




05

*20*
ISMT

01
02


02


05

*21*
ONGC


05





05

*22*
Atkins



03




03

*23*
Bharat Electronics

01

03




04

*24*
DENSO

02






02

*25*
Affcons
10
01






11

*26*
Era
01







01

*27*
JSW




02
04


06

*28*
Flareum



01




01

*29*
Maruti & Suzuki

02






02

*30*
Power Grid
04

04





08


Total:
30
52
55
(14)71
11
11
(23)67
(18)47
344


Batch Strength
79
56
58
57
27
14
44
29
364


Total Eligible Students
76
53
58
57
26
13
40
29
352


%Placement
39%
98%
95%
100%
42%
85%
100%
100%
82%





*NIT Srinagar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
 Facilities and amenities are available at the institution such as NCC, NSS, Bank, Consumer cum Society, Shopping Complex, Recreational Centre, Dispensary with Ambulance, Guest House, Students Activity Centre, Gymnasium, Internet Centre, Telephone Booths, Fax Services, Diesel Generator, Bus Facility. The Institution has an Industry Interaction cell which was established in 1989 with the aim to remain at the fore-front on the Scientific and Technological development and to share its experience with industries in utilizing. Man-power and other resources are available at the institute effectively with the assistance of the participating industries. The Institute has one of the best technical library in J&K State. It has a collection of over 60,000 books on Engineering Science and humanities and about 6,000 bound volumes/Journals, both foreign and Indian. The library remains open from 9.00 a.m to 10.p.m. It has on –line repository of A.S.C.E, A.S.M.E.A.E.L, J.C.C.C etc in addition to journals through I.N.S.E.S, COMSORTIEM. It also has a collection of I.S.I codes, in the C.D-Rom format. 

*Central library:*The library tries its best to cope with the demands of the users by way of adopting new to newer technological advancement in field of library and information management,i.e. moving over to computerized networking infrastructure from manual one.In addition,library provides various conventional services also.


*NIT Srinagar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
NIT, Srinagar is heaven for students belonging from various parts of the country. To accommodate the students, NIT Srinagar provides facility for students to live in hostels within the institute. There are six hostels in all, out of which 5 hostels are earmarked for boys and one for girls.

*NIT Srinagar Address:* National Institute of Technology, Srinagar, Jammu & Kashmir, India. Pin- 190006.

*NIT Srinagar Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Srinagar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Srinagar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JMI New Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## LutfanLubaib

I have 114 in jee mains & 97% in jkboard.Can I get admission in nit srinagar (civil)?

----------


## richa rao

> I have 114 in jee mains & 97% in jkboard.Can I get admission in nit srinagar (civil)?


Hey,
      Your tank will be approx 1,10,000............... What is your home state??

----------


## LutfanLubaib

well,its J&K & have a rank of about 70'000.

----------


## shuhaab

i live in srinagar.  i have 120 marks in jee and 90% in board,,,   which branch do you think i will get

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> well,its J&K & have a rank of about 70'000.


Hi,
    What is your category?

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




> i live in srinagar.  i have 120 marks in jee and 90% in board,,,   which branch do you think i will get


Hi,
    Your rank would be around 90000...... With this rank you can get chemical and*Metallurgical branch...... What is your category??*

----------


## shuhaab

i am a state subject of j&k i.e state category...

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------




> Hi,
>     What is your category?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Hi,
>     Your rank would be around 90000...... With this rank you can get chemical and*Metallurgical branch...... What is your category??*


i have the state category.. and isn't there reservation for state subjects of j&k

----------


## Ankan sobti

> i am a state subject of j&k i.e state category...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> i have the state category.. and isn't there reservation for state subjects of j&k


With this rank u have very less chances to get any branch here even with domicile quota .... Try for private colgs  :):

----------

